# Big Guy



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Our director of Paws Patrol went out one night when she recieved a call a cat was in our trap. She shined the flash light and freaked when she saw the face.

We took him to the vet and had his eye checked out. There is nothing we could do. He is blind in that eye. Had him nuetered, shots and checked out. He is partial friendly but would lash out at times. We were trying to decide what to do with him since he is at a disadvantage with the one good eye. There are so many preditor in Arizona. But the next event showed us _what a love he is_.

A black feral kitten, who we trapped, (a little houdini) escaped his kennel in the garage we were keeping he and his brothers in till they all could be nuetered and returned. Our director found the kitten the next morning inside the kennel of Big Guy! Big Guy was so loving towards him.

Update:A woman has adopted Big Guy! They owns Big Red Iron Custom Ornamental Iron. They built him a big fancy cat enclosure at their business on the outside with access to the inside. Lots of shelves and high places to perch with green grass in the bottom!!! (this is Arizona folks.. you dont see that much down here) There is a business cat already there and they are in the process of introducing them. 

He has totally warmed up to the woman who adopted him. I know he realizes she loves him and is going to give him a good life .

Everyone Id like to introduce *Big Guy*. Our newest sucess story!
Lesson learned~ there is the right home for every cat. Thank you Ann Frey!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He has a half moustache! I love those!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's such wonderful news, Merry! Thanks for the success story.


----------

